# fan ran at hight speed.....



## gregs18cruze (Nov 12, 2018)

on my 18 cruze when I did a remote start the radiator fan ran at high speed. I thought that was weird because I never noticed this before. the car was driven for a while to operating temp previously & then shut down in my back yard. an hour later when I did the remote start I noticed the fan running at high speed is this normal?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Nope. Since it's going immediately to high speed, I'd suspect a problem int he A/C system.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Any check engine light?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The fan don't come on unless the car is sitting and idleing and temp has reached to kick it on. 

Could be just a temporary computer glitch acting up.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> The fan don't come on unless the car is sitting and idleing and temp has reached to kick it on.
> 
> Could be just a temporary computer glitch acting up.


The fan will come on high speed at start up if there is a problem with the ECT sensor. Should also have a CEL with it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Gy


TDCruze said:


> The fan will come on high speed at start up if there is a problem with the ECT sensor. Should also have a CEL with it.


I've never heard mine kick on. 

I have same year.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> Gy
> 
> 
> I've never heard mine kick on.
> ...


It did on my Cruze when I had an extra lower radiator hose heater plugged in last winter. Started up with remote start as I walked up to the car and fan was on high speed right away. CEL on when I got in car. Was due to ECT being way hotter than the other temperature sensors and ECM thought the sensor had failed and it runs the fan as a fail safe to prevent overheating.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've only ever heard low/medium on my 16 depending on outside temp. The AC will request it to kick to medium if it's been sitting in the sun on a 95* day 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> The AC will request it to kick to medium if it's been sitting in the sun on a 95* day


I'd love to learn some more details on this. I looked in an online manual, and it said that the fan goes to medium when the computer commands it. But in 3 pages of text , the manual never bothered to list what the conditions were that caused the computer to command the fan to medium, or low or high for that matter. SMH.

Doug

.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

My 2019 Cruze does that as well when I remote start , most likely due to the ac automatically coming on. 


gregs18cruze said:


> on my 18 cruze when I did a remote start the radiator fan ran at high speed. I thought that was weird because I never noticed this before. the car was driven for a while to operating temp previously & then shut down in my back yard. an hour later when I did the remote start I noticed the fan running at high speed is this normal?
> [/QU


----------

